# Guinea Pigs?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My youngest daughter is supposed to be bringing home a pair of guinea pigs this coming weekend. I honestly don't know a thing about them, except that they are really cute 
I am not sure how old they are, but they are from a relative and are very sweet and spoiled.

There are basic instructions written down, how to feed them, etc. 

Just wondering, are there dos and don'ts as far as veggies/fruit for feeding them?

Do you bathe them? If so, what do you use, and how often do you bathe them? 

How often do you typically change their bedding? I'm pretty sure they just use the pet shavings.

They heat timothy hay, we don't use it, so is this something we can buy at a pet store in packages made for small critters? 

Thanks for any help, I've been meaning to research and I just haven't had a chance to do it yet. My daughter did get a book from the library that we plan to read tonight. 

We only have the 8 goats, so the kids are excited to get an indoor pet. My son is highly allergic to cats and I don't want to deal with dogs in the house/house training, etc. right now, so Guinea Pigs sound like a fun pet & good responsibility. Of course I may end up getting my son a bird for his room lol :laugh:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I know some of those answers. You don't bathe them. I change litter when it gets stinky, but I know some people do it once a week or so. It's just shavings you get at the pet store, though it's cheaper to get the big pack of wood shavings at Tractor Supply. No cedar. It's not good for them. Timothy hay can be bought at walmart for fairly cheap. 

Guinea pigs are really sweet and social. They make little chirping sounds. I'd get some myself if I didn't have so many other pets. Pet birds, on the other hand, are annoying as heck. They are loud and messy.  But that's just my opinion. We had a bird named Telly that walked all over the house. He chattered nonstop. He was cute, but a pain. It was funny when he'd terrorize the cats though. They ran from him. He was a parrot of some sort.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can transition them to your hay if it is grass hay. I just used orchard grass for mine since that is what I fed my alpacas. 

My sister had a bird when she lived with me. What a pain. The floor was always full of stuff from the bird knocking it out of the cage. The thing chirped all day too.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...yes, birds are very messy...and LOUD! Guinea pigs are easy, but if the cage is a wire cage, they are messy too. I always had my son's GP's in an aquarium with a screen top.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh they are such fun little animals your kids will be so happy with them  at walmart they have little bags of hay you can get for them and also pretty made food with little dried fruits and veggies in it. They are pretty easy animals to take care of and will jabber away if they run out of food and water. The only advise I know for sure is DONT feed them fruit loops. My 5 year old fed it to hers and killed them 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> The only advise I know for sure is DONT feed them fruit loops. My 5 year old fed it to hers and killed them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Scary thought........... :shock:


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

http://www.guineapigcagesstore.com/

http://www.guinealynx.info/healthycavy.html

These are very good sites! 
I bathe mine,she tends to pee on herself..because of her longer bum hair.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I had a cage where the plastic bottom came up a few inches on the side. So I had no problems with mess.


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Younger kids need to be supervised..I'm sure your kids are very good!but just a reminder :thumb:

I only bathe when she truly needs it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I pet sat some 'pigs' this year. They are fun! The general care they had was make sure they had fresh water and hay at all times (we have fresh water twice a day like all our other animals, and just refreshed their hay feeder when needed) and gave them enough food to last them the day, but not enough for them to waste, (one liked to dig in it and too it over) other then that, just clean when needed and love on them often  the ones we watched also had a 'treat routine' they knew they got a carrot every morning and a piece of romaine at night lol!  they were very spoiled critters 

And I agree with Karen on the cage, those are the best kind IMO  

Good luck and have fun with them!! and be sure to post some pictures


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I will check out those links 

My daughter is 8, but will be supervised. Most likely they won't go in my girls room, it's not a very big bedroom, and I believe the cage is really big. They will most likely be in the front room, unless I figure out a good place to put them in the computer room, but both rooms are open areas and they would be able to see everyone during the day/night.

These are the girls 









Is this the high side plastic cage you guys were talking about? I was told it's a very nice cage, and very big, I think 3' long.









I know there are more pics, but can't seem to find them.

I think I'd rather buy the little bags of hay that they are used to, and something we can keep in the house. Our feed store sells Guinea Pig feed, I believe it's like $.50lb. or something similar. We'll make sure they only get fresh veggies and things like that as treats, no cereals or other things to keep them from getting sick, so thanks for that info.

As for birds, I think it just depends on the bird, and your cage/setup. I love cockatiels, and have had some through my life, they were always a blast. They are messy with seeds, but we always got one of those net things to put around the cage to keep them from flipping seeds everywhere. 
The last one I had was a riot! He whistled along to the Andy Griffith song, he imitated everything from dogs, to firetrucks/police. He used to sit on my computer keyboard and thought it was a game to go from finger to finger when I tried to type lol.
We never had an issue with the birds being loud, except during the day when their cage was by the window, they'd talk up a storm when they saw birds outside. Honestly, it never bothered me. At night, we always covered up their cage and they never made a sound until morning.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

One of my all-time favorite pets as a kid was a guinea pig, and everything said so far is pretty much what I remember about how we cared for her. The one thing I might add is that they are nearsighted, very fragile, and not terribly smart about edges or heights, so don't let them sit on things where they might fall.

A bit of warning: I'm very allergic to cats (except for hairless or semi-hairless ones) and I am also very allergic to guinea pigs. It turned out that the persistent, spreading, itchy and incurable rash that I had when I also had my pet guinea pig had been an allergic reaction all along - not a case of psoriasis as the doctor had determined. 
Just be forewarned.  Cat allergies can take several forms. If your son is specifically allergic to cat saliva then he should be fine, but if he's sensitive to lanolin or foreign animal proteins in general then guinea pigs will probably cause him to react too, as soon as he has had time to get sensitized to them.

Allergies .... argh. I hate them!
(Yes, I'm probably allergic to goats, too, but I'm not going to let that stop me from enjoying them!)


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Guinea Pigs are so much fun! They can be quite snugly if they are handled with loving care. Congratulations to your Daughter. Glad she is reading up on them. Our Daughter got her first GP's as a young girl and they are still her favorite indoor pets today. 

One tip about their care. Like us, they cannot manufacture their own Vitamin C. It's very important you supply it in their food or water. If you put it in their water, it has to be changed daily or it loses it's effectiveness. Ours loved a piece of fresh orange. The small bags of timothy hay are readily available. I've seen it in the pet section at grocery store, Wal-Mart, and TSC. Looks like they are used to veggies already. That's great! :thumbup:

For your Daughters sake, keep in mind their life span is only 4 to 7 years. That's a lot longer than a Hamster though!

I love my Cockatiels too! I have 5 boys now. Your right, they are a riot! My oldest talks, and meows when he sees one of the kitty's and has taught the other 4 do it. Drives the cats crazy! They can get quite loud but we love it. Doves are another good choice, if you want a quieter bird. They do coo, but it's not near as loud as the Tiels. I've spent the summer hand-feeding 6. They are so sweet. Even the adults are quite gentle. If your son wants any type of bird with a hook-bill, try to find him a hand-fed or at least a young bird that has been handled. I would hate for him to get bit. They seem to know where to bite in the most tender places!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

My son has a pet GP and they are pretty easy to take care of. As long as his cage is clean and he has plenty of food and water he is quiet. But if he runs out of either he will let you know with his high pitched little noises. Of course I'm the one that is usually around so I take care of the food and water which means that whenever he sees me he has to screech until I pay attention to him.
As far as food he get alfalfa pellets and pretty much any veggies except iceburg lettuce (too much water in it and will make them have diarrhea, which can lead to dehydration) and potatoes. He loves carrots and peppers. Pretty much the brighter the color the better. They also need vit. C which you can buy special GP pill things that dissolve in water or give them an orange.
You can give them a bath but make sure they are fully dried afterwards and you'll need to trim their nails as needed.
I definitely think they are better for kids than hamsters or mice. They aren't nocturnal so they won't keep your daughter up all night and they aren't nippy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, we brought the piggy's home Thanksgiving weekend, and they have been such a joy! My daughter has been doing great taking care of them, but she's still timid about picking them up & holding them, but she loves feeding them, cleaning their cage and petting/brushing them. My son comes home from school and goes straight to their cage, grabs his favorite <Peanut> and holds her/gives her love. The girls are getting used to us, and are so spoiled when it comes to eating. They are definitely piggy's lol

The cage is too big for my girls room, so they are in my computer room which is adjacent to the dinning & living room, and high traffic area, which is great so they can get attention from everyone.

Every time they hear a plastic bag they get excited, cracks me up! They definitely let us know when it's time for their veggies or hay! 
I fed them hay before running some quick errands. I stopped and got Subway, so as soon as I sat down at my desk to check messages and eat, they were all over the side of their cage looking for their share lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Aren't they a kick in the pants??? I've loved all the ones we've had over the years and they would always make me laugh. I had a giant ball that I put mine in and he would cruise all over the house. Now I want more  lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> My youngest daughter is supposed to be bringing home a pair of guinea pigs this coming weekend. I honestly don't know a thing about them, except that they are really cute
> I am not sure how old they are, but they are from a relative and are very sweet and spoiled.
> 
> There are basic instructions written down, how to feed them, etc.
> ...


I dont have time to see if anyone answered all your questions. i've had, bred, raised, guinea pigs for many many years. I just sold off all my stock.

I can and DO bathe them. They can get stinky! I use a shampoo for puppies or kittens or baby shampoo. Also trim nails using a human or cat nail trimmer. If hair around butt gets too long, carefully trim it using small blunt tipped scissors.

They don't make their own vit C so it's very important to feed them a good guinea pig pellet, not the ones with all the cute shapes and colors and not rabbit food. Rabbit food is cheaper but doesn't have enough vit c.

They can and do get mites, ivermectin 1% inject is what I use every quarter. I put a drop on the back and rub a tiny amount on their ears (less than a drop, just whatever sticks to my finger).

They don't have to have timothy hay, I've never bought it and have had healthy lovely piggies. I feed orchard grass and alfalfa hay.

They love fruits and veggies, too much fruits makes for a fat piggie though. Think what people need. More leafy dark greens, a variety of colors, less sugar. No avacados or raw onion. They love a chunk of banana in the skin.

Lots of piggy/rabbit safe weeds and grasses are good for the kids to gather as treats for the piggies too. Plus animal safe branches to chew the bark off of and as a chew toy.

They need solid bottom cages, their feet cannot handle wire bottom like rabbits and other small creatures.

They need a safe place to get away from prying eyes, I use cardboard boxes, and then I compost them once a week when they get gross.

For cage material you can:

1. not use anything but newspaper and pull it out once a day and rinse the plastic part of the cage and wash the plastic part good once a week.

2. Use pine shavings (not cedar) change once a week

3. use that fluffy expensive stuff (man it's really nice!) change once a week

4. Pellet stove pellets work great too, but are harder on the feet. change once a week.

5. Another option is to buy a paper shredder and shred all your junk mail. I have done this in the past, watch out for piggies eating it though. I've never had this happen but have heard that it can. I really like this option and I compost the wet/poopy shavings.

Have fun!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Jessica - They are definitely great! All the kids love them, and fuss about taking care of them. It's cute  Plus, I am home by myself during the day, so it's been really fun having them here, we have lots of conversations 

Dayna - Wow, thank you so much for all of that information I appreciate it!
That's good to know about mites, I was wondering about that kind of stuff.

They have a cage w/plastic bottom, and I think it may be Cedar bedding they are using? It's the bedding they sell at Walmart. I prefer that over the paper bedding. We clean their cage out about every 3-4 days.
We've had them for almost a month, and kind of thinking a bath every 2 weeks or so? Or when they get dirty or stinky. 
We have a small bottle of shampoo for small critters that came with them, smells like baby shampoo though.

FOOD:
We do give them a little of the timothy hay that we bought at walmart. A big bag is about $6 and will last them about a month.
We pick some grass for them here and there. 
So far, we give them green leaf lettuce, or artesian lettuce mix <what I use for salad>, celery, baby carrots, roma tomatoes, green or red bell peppers, and tonight I got organic carrots that have the long green leaves, and they went crazy over that  
We alternate what they get through the day, and give them something fresh about 3x a day. 
I couldn't get them to eat oranges or bananas? With the banana's, I didn't leave it in the peel, so maybe I'll try giving them a piece in the peel and see if they will eat it. 
They like the granny smith apples over the others, but really only eat the peel lol
I can't wait until strawberries, blueberries, etc. come back in season.

We have a part of their cage covered with a towel, helps keep drafts off of them from the door, plus gives them a little 'privacy' haha. They also have a log, which I don't know how one of them can fit in, but she does lol.

I will post some pictures later I took some before/after today's bath.

BTW, is it okay to blow dry them? I used the blow dryer on low heat <I know to be careful  >, and they really seemed to relax and enjoy getting their hair 'fluffed' lol. It really was cute. But OMG, the kids have to brush them more often, there was hair everywhere!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Better to blow dry then leave wet in the winter.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My piggies eat like little pigs :lol: I feed them differently than most people as they get very little guinea pig pellets. Instead I opted for vit C in their water bottle and give them an enormous selection of leafy greens, low sugar fruits, safe healthy weeds, and hays. Their favorite is cabbage and celery leaves. They are fat and healthy with beautiful coats. They are a mother daughter pair and love to play and chase each other in their x-pen. 

Does anyone know if they can have grapes?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I would hesitate on the grapes. If the grapes are from chili and most are, many times they carry a toxic mold that has been known to make parrots sick and/or kill them. So I don't buy grapes anymore for anyone. You can't see it or taste it.

Actually, any grape from anywhere can have the mold. Just chili was the biggest outbreak of parrot deaths related to and traced to grapes from chili.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

We feed ours grapes. They do seem to prefer red over green, but will eat both. If it's a new thing...slice of few in half. Once they get a smell and taste...yum mo!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We grow our own so, I know where they've been. They love the leaves. I just wasn't sure because of dogs being allergic to them. Thanks.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Good point Dayna! We have been doing it so long, I forget to mention. We always wash/soak all fruit/vegetables in a vinegar bath before using.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Jill...You have dogs allergic to grape leaves ?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No...There have been reports of dog deaths related to eating grapes and raisins. Something about the skin of the grape being toxic to them. 
That's why I wasn't sure about the piggies. DH would be heartbroken if something happened to them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If I remember right I fed mine grapes too, but I had mine 9 years ago and savanna kinda killed hers within a month so we never tried anything but broccoli. But we now know fruit loops kills them for sure  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Ok gotcha...sorry I'm off my game. DD horse limping, second night of no sleep. Anyway, I know that the seeds in grape/raisins can cause ill effects in dogs. Kidney failure is most likely to happen if they consume more than a handful. Dogs love the sweetness, owners think it's a health food and wind up over feeding... Like most treats....moderation is key. The skins aren't naturally toxic, it's the pesticides and mold that causes the problem. For all the critters...we don't hesitate to offer a few of our HG grapes and muscadines. It's not somethng they get on a daily basis, but they really seem to enjoy them as a treat. It's quite a hoot around here when the muscadines are ready...the dogs love to help us harvest. Well...they help us harvest just about everything. I don't want to even know how many figs didn't make into the kitchen this year! They consume as many as us... before we even make it back to the house! No one has ever gotten sick. Variety is the spice of life...but all things in moderation....tis how we roll!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I hear you there, I got my sleep from noon to five today :lol: 

I so so want a Muscadine start, the valley I live in grows grapes so well they would be wonderful.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I loved my pigs ! They are by far the best pet for older children IMO 
My boy would squeal when he heard the fridge open , lolol. He was the cutest friendliest sweetest animal in the world. He knew his name and loved to be held and would fall asleep in my arms. I had some great pets when i was young , but nothing came close to good ol' Mr. Chips 

Chip was a amazing boy and my whole family was devastated when he had passed. Your in for a treat with those piggies Candice , your going to be charmed by how personable they can be , lol.. 
Just a note , falls from couches or tables can kill them , and they are quick. Ive seen quite a few brought in to emergency from falls and sadly there isn't too much you can do for them . They don't do well with anesthesia . We had one in the vets office as a mascot for years and as far as i know he is still there. Now I'm curious to know if he is still alive , i'll have to call them , lol… Enjoy the piggies 
Now i want one !


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Now i want one !


Really! I've already ordered the Moose. It's on the way! I gotta check an see if if he can tote a piggy too! Geesh!:scratch:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The girls are really a joy, I think they are really starting to get used to us. They don't run away from us as much in the cage, and want to be pet  
The other night we took them out and had them on the table in front of us, giving them some veggie treats, and they were so happy, Peanut was chattering at us. 
I bought some yummy looking fresh Kale from the grocery earlier today, and they went crazy over it! Silly girls. 
They are great for older kids, very true.... and adults lol  I admit, I really enjoy taking care of them when the kids aren't home. 

Tomorrow, I need to trim their toe nails, that is the only part I am still a bit nervous about. Once I feel more at ease about it, then I'll start teaching the kids so they can do it. 

My daughter is still nervous about picking them up and holding them, it will just take more time for her, she loves taking care of them, feeding them & loving on them. But they don't go without, haha, my oldest 2 take them out of the cage a few times at the least every day. My son really adores them, and it's cute watching him 'hang out' with them.

I am wondering, I see videos now and then where people have them on the bedroom floor and let them explore. I was thinking about letting the kids put them down on a towel or blanket in my girls room and see what they do? If they'd enjoy it? I know those balls are bad for them, but to just let them down and run while the kids are there, I figure they would enjoy that 

The kids want to take some Christmas pictures with them probably Christmas Eve before we go to Church in the afternoon, if we do, then I'll make sure I post pictures  

We are trying to figure out different things the kids can make/DIY toys and things to keep them occupied. I know they LOVE it when I put some grass in their hanging ball/bell which I assume is for holding treats, so I'll have the kids do that every day. I've also seen where people make toys and houses out of cardboard? Is that safe?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , i love hearing stories like this  So glad your all enjoying them!
Of course you can put them on the floor and let them run around , its a blast watching them run ! Just keep watch when they are around the plugs , they will gravitate to them no doubt , they all do ! One little tip for ya'll , when holding them and they get rambunctious , put them down cause they have to pee , lolol…Nothing like a warm wet feeling rolling down your shirt , lolol.. Boxes make great little hideaways , but some chew the heck outta them. They really don't ingest the cardboard , they chew , spit it out , chew some more …..at least my guy never ate it ,lol. Its fine though supervised. They sell small plastic domes for them to hide out in and they are washable  Yeah , those hamster balls aren't good for them. Let them run around on the floor and you will be hysterical watching them  They jump , squeal and burn rubber ! Mine used to kick up his hind feet and tear around my room 
You can use clothespins to hand treats to . They sell small pieces of wood for them to chew too. If i were you , go on a petco or any of your petshops in your area and check out what toys and things they have available for pigs and then let eh kids make them instead  I bet they would have fun with that  Also , they like tunnels , cut up shoeboxes make nice tunnels for them to run through. And , who doesn't enjoy guinea pig races ? Have fun with them  
Im sure you can handle the nail cutting , just be sure not to cut too close to the quick , only the white tips. And they may squeal while you do it , even though your not hurting them , so be prepared , lol..
In the summer time , putting them in the grass is always fun for them  Just be careful of any fertilizers , those will kill them quickly. 
Oh , when you put them down together , and walk away , they will most likely follow you in single file , lolol. Your kids will love that 
They might need time to get to know you , but it is quite hysterical watching them follow you all around , lol..
All this brings back such sweet memories of my little guy


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww Thanks Laura, I appreciate it! I wasn't sure about letting them down on the floor, I was afraid they'd haul butt and we'd play catch me if you can LOL!!!

We got them out this evening and had them on my daughter's little folding couch that sits on the floor with a towel on it...they were fascinated with the tv lol But they wouldn't move, silly critters! They will get used to it the more we take them out and let them get down on the floor 

We will have plenty of boxes for them after Christmas morning! I did most of my Christmas shopping on line, and left a lot of the gifts in the shipping boxes lol! 
Good idea about looking at how things are made and having the kids make them, we will have to do that! I know that is something my son would definitely enjoy.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Let me know if you need some apple wood to make things, I'd be happy to send you some pieces. One of my trees has a broken branch.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wanted to post pics the other day, but had an issue come up with my computer <virus, bleh!>, got it taken care of finally, whew, what a pain! Just adware/spyware kinda junk.

Finally edited a few pics we took. Lighting in my house is really bad, but my oldest daughter and I had a little Piggy fun over the weekend, haha. They weren't as amused though!

Peanut









Pistachio































































Peanut was content exploring under the tree









This picture is just too funny lol









Pistachio is really overweight and doesn't move around much at all. We can't get her to venture away from the towel. I'm going to start taking her on the kitchen floor and encourage her to move around. She's active in the cage, especially if she knows she's getting fed!

Here's a little video from last night, Peanut loves getting out and is getting used to everything. She comes back to do her 'business' on the towel, which I think is comical, and great! Needless to say... my son and Peanut are buddies!

Pistachio always looks terrified when she is out of her cage, what a stinker!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is funny. She goes far. They are both very cute.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh i so enjoyed watching your video ! Love them ! The pictures are priceless , lol.
They look so festive  Pretty little guys too  You can encourage Pistachio to move around with food , something he really likes . He definitely needs a little weight watchers plan , lol. If you could keep them separate but next to each other somehow , you can limit his food a bit. Just a thought. But i think with exercise , he should slim down some  Try taking his food away before taking him out so he is hungry and willing to move for food  I LOVE that last picture ! Too cute ! He sort of looks like a melted Hersheys kiss , lol. ( said lovingly )  The look on Pistachios face in the second and sixth pictures is hysterical Candice ! You guys had too much fun , lol !!
Aren't they fun little animal ? I think they are the best pet for kids , they are so interactive and loving and the personalities they have are awesome  
When i was older , i ended up adopting a few and bred them . I couldnt imagine the fun and excitement i would have with those babies ! What a experience !
The female was a long hair so pretty ! She hard to be groomed daily to keep her coat healthy . I enjoyed that so much , i had so many combs and brushes and things for them , it was like a salon for piggies  I know i have pictures of them somewhere , i'll have to do some digging


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Great pictures! I had gp's for years, wonderful little critters! 
If you buy wooden toys to chew on, make sure they are not from 
China. You just don't know if they are safe or not.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

My son just got a guinea pig before Christmas. He adores her, and so do I. I let him watch your video and he loved it. Adorable! Their noises are so cute. Great job catching that audio.


----------

